# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  ΕΠΙΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΣΥΜΕΠΡΙΦΟΡΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ

## erianna

Καλησπέρα...Νεό μέλος εδώ και ο λόγος που γράφτηκα ήταν να μοιραστώ την εμπειρία μου μαζί σας....Θα προσπαθήσω να τα γράψω οσο το δυνατό πιο περιληπτικά γίνεται....Ξεκίνησα να πίνω αλκοόλ για να χαλαρώνω, να ξεχνιέμαι και να κοιμάμαι πιο εύκολα....Δεν μιλάω για τις τρελλές ποσότητες, αλλά άνετα έπινα 1μισι λίτρο κρασί μόνη μου...κατά βάση δλδ κρασί.....Παράλληλα βρισκόμουν -και ακόμη βρίσκομαι_ σε σχέση(1 έτους) με ένα παιδί με το οποίο νιώθω απίστευτα ερωτευμένη....είμαι καλά μαζί του και είναι όλα όσα θέλω από κάποιον...Αυτό το αναφέρω διότι παίζει ρόλο στα υπόλοιπα....Το πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε πριν 7 μήνες, όπου εκείνος μου έκανε δώρο ένα απίστευτο 3ημερο στο βουνό...όλα ιδανικά και για πρώτη φορά οι δυο μας διακοπες....Η μέρα κυλούσε απλά υπέροχα ώσπου το βράδυ πήγαμε για φαγητό-κρασί....εκεί ήπια αρκετά....Το βράδυ, γυρίσαμε σπίτι-όλα ιδανικά-τζάκι-αγκαλιές- και εγώ να αρχίζω να τον βρίζω, να τον χτυπάω άσχημα, να μιλάω όπως δεν μιλάω ποτέ στη ζωή μου, να βρίζω σαν την χειρότερη π@@@@ την πρώην του, να του λέω πόσο άσχημα περνάω μαζί του εκεί, πως είναια αδερφή ,πως τον σιχαίνομαι....-χωρίς και το τονίζω εκείνος να μου χει φερθεί ποτέ άσχημα- και πως θέλω να σηκωθούμε να φύγουμε!!!!!!!!!!!!! Και το χειρότερο??? το επόμενο πρωί δεν θυμόμουν τίποτα!!!!!! όλη αυτή η παράνοια όπως μου πε ο φίλος μου κράτησε επί 4 ώρες με μενα να ουρλιάζω και εκείνος να μη ξέρει πως να με συννεφέρει!! !!!τίποτα όμως! ξύπνησα μεσ τη τρελλή χαρα! αυτό από τότε έχει συμβεί άλλες 5 φορές....έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να τον χτυπήσω πολύ άσχημα και ειλικρινά δεν θυμάμαι τίποτα.....έχει φτάσει στο σημείο να με μαγνητοσκοπήσει και να με βλέπω στο βίντεο και να ντρέπομαι! οικτρα! και ακόμα και σήμερα ντρέπομαι για όσα κάνω χωρίς να καταλαβαίνω.....Θέλω να πω πως γενικότερα και παλαιώτερα έπινα αλλά με αποτέλεσμα να μαι χαχα χουχα ή στην χειρότερη να με πιάνει υπνηλία.....πέρα από αυτό παίζει να με πιάσει και χωρίς να πιω πολύ.....εννοόντας 4-5 ποτήρια κρασί και έχοντας φάει καλά.....δεν ξέρω πού μπορεί να οφείλεται όλη αυτή η συμπεριφορά μου...και με τρομάζει πως μπορεί καμιά φορά να του κάνω κακό χωρίς να το θυμάμαι καν! να σημειώσω επίσης πως αυτή μου η συμπεριφορά με πιάνει μονάχα μαζί του....δεν με έχει πιάσει ποτέ με κανέναν άλλον φίλο ή σχέση μου.....

----------


## Eleni Morfid

Για μενα καλη μου χρειαζεσαι βοηθεια απο ειδικο.... Πρεπει να κοψεις το ποτο οπωσδηποτε.... Και σου βγαινει σε αυτον γιατι νιωθεις συναισθηματα γι αυτον.. τον νιωθεις ανετα και ξεσπας την επιθετικοτητα του ποτου σε καποιον που νιωθεις ανετα και υποσυνηδητα πιστευεις οτι θα τα ανεχεται επειδη σε αγαπαει....Δεν ειναι ετσι ομως... Προσεχε μην κανει μπαμ.... Τα τραβηξα και εγω αυτα απο σχεση μου. Βεβαια οχι απο αλκοολ αλλα απο χασις...

----------


## erianna

απλά να διευκρινίσω πως δεν είμαι αλκοολική....δεν πίνω σε καθημερινή βάση.......αυτό με τρομάζει είναι πως μπορεί να πιω , να μείνω πως είμαι μες στη τρελλή χαρά, να ξυπνήσω το πρωί μια χαρά, να μην έχω καν πονοκέφαλο, και να μου δείξει ο φίλος μου βιντεάκια από την προηγούμενη νύχτα(έχει καταφύγει στο να με μαγνητοσκοπεί για να καταλάβω τη διάσταση του προβλήματος) όπου τον χτυπόυσα, τον έβριζα, έσπαγα πράγματα.......και να μην θυμάμαι το ελάχιστο! να χω μείνει στο ότι πέρασα θεικά το προηγούμενο βράδυ......εν τω μεταξύ όσο πιο απαθής είναι εκείνος...( να μην με ακουμπάει, να μην μιλάει, να μη μου λέει να σταματήσω, απλά να πέφτει για ύπνο μπας και ηρεμήσω), τόσο εγώ τσιτώνω και βρίζω και τον χτυπάω......απλά αναρωτιέμαι γιατί σε εκείνον.....γιατί δεν μου χει ξανασυμβεί, γιατί όταν με πιάνει η τρέλλα να βρίζω αυτόν και όχι γενικά......γιατί να χρησιμοπιοιώ χαρακτηρισμούς του στυλ.." σε σιχαίνομαι, είσαι αδερφή, θέλω να ξεκουμπιστώ από το γαμ....τό μας...)......τι μπορεί να κρύβεται πίσω από αυτή τη συμπεριφορά απέναντί του? τονίζω πως μου φέρεται πολύ καλά και ουδέποτε μου χει φερθεί κάπως για να πω πως του φέρομαι έτσι "υποσεινύδητα" σαν μορφή τιμωρίας.

----------


## dora-agxos

καθε ποτε πινεις εριανα?

----------


## Remedy

το να μην πιεις μια μερα, δεν λεει κατι.
αν δεν εισαι εθισμενος απο το αλκοολ, δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα ουτε αν δεν πιεις για μηνες...
η επιθετικοτητα και η αμνησια ειναι πολυ ενδεικτικα.
εγω θα ελεγα να συζητησεις με εναν ειδικο αν ειναι θεμα η δεν ειναι.
οταν ανεφερες το 1.5 λιτρο κρασι σαν οχι και ιδιαιτερη ποσοτητα, εγω τρομαξα...

----------


## erianna

> καθε ποτε πινεις εριανα?


 χμ....μπορεί να πιω 4 φορές τη βδομάδα από 1-2 ποτηράκια κρασί μαζί με το βραδινό φαγητό......μπορεί να μην πιω και καθόλου επί μια βδομάδα....η ποσότητα εξαρτάται από την ψυχολογία μου....αν πχ μαλώσω με τον φίλο μου ή νιώσω άγχος μπορεί να πιώ μόνη μου σπίτι 1 λίτρο κρασί....

----------


## dora-agxos

> το να μην πιεις μια μερα, δεν λεει κατι.
> αν δεν εισαι εθισμενος απο το αλκοολ, δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα ουτε αν δεν πιεις για μηνες...
> η επιθετικοτητα και η αμνησια ειναι πολυ ενδεικτικα.
> εγω θα ελεγα να συζητησεις με εναν ειδικο αν ειναι θεμα η δεν ειναι.
> οταν ανεφερες το 1.5 λιτρο κρασι σαν οχι και ιδιαιτερη ποσοτητα, εγω τρομαξα...


ελα μωρε τι ειναι ενα μπουκαλακι νομιζεις??οκ οχι σε καθημερινη βαση αλλα σε ενα τσακιρ κεφι η α-κεφι το τσακιζεις ανετοτατα.. :D

----------


## Θεοφανία

> το να μην πιεις μια μερα, δεν λεει κατι.
> αν δεν εισαι εθισμενος απο το αλκοολ, δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα ουτε αν δεν πιεις για μηνες...
> η επιθετικοτητα και η αμνησια ειναι πολυ ενδεικτικα.
> εγω θα ελεγα να συζητησεις με εναν ειδικο αν ειναι θεμα η δεν ειναι.
> οταν ανεφερες το 1.5 λιτρο κρασι σαν οχι και ιδιαιτερη ποσοτητα, εγω τρομαξα...



λολλλλ...μεχρι και γω τρόμαξα...!

ερ...αυτά που λες δεν δικαιολογούν έναν άνθρωπο που πίνει σπάνια, όπως επίσης ένας άνθρωπος που πίνει σπάνια ζαλίζεται και με δυο ποτήρια κρασί.
Εκτός από αλκοολ πίνεις τίποτε άλλο? Εννοώ φάρμακα γενικότερα.

----------


## erianna

> το να μην πιεις μια μερα, δεν λεει κατι.
> αν δεν εισαι εθισμενος απο το αλκοολ, δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα ουτε αν δεν πιεις για μηνες...
> *η επιθετικοτητα και η αμνησια ειναι πολυ ενδεικτικα.*
> εγω θα ελεγα να συζητησεις με εναν ειδικο αν ειναι θεμα η δεν ειναι.
> οταν ανεφερες το 1.5 λιτρο κρασι σαν οχι και ιδιαιτερη ποσοτητα, εγω τρομαξα...


ενδεικτικά του αλκοολισμού???? απλά με προβληματίζει και το γιατί αυτή η τραγική συμπεριφορά μου βγαίνει μονάχα απέναντί του.....και γιατί χρησιμοποιώ τους συγκεκριμένους χαρακτηρισμούς απέναντί του......

----------


## erianna

> λολλλλ...μεχρι και γω τρόμαξα...!
> 
> ερ...αυτά που λες δεν δικαιολογούν έναν άνθρωπο που πίνει σπάνια, όπως επίσης ένας άνθρωπος που πίνει σπάνια ζαλίζεται και με δυο ποτήρια κρασί.
> Εκτός από αλκοολ πίνεις τίποτε άλλο? Εννοώ φάρμακα γενικότερα.


όχι...τίποτα....σπάνια δεν θα λεγα πως πίνω...μα όχι και σε καθημερινή βάση....και όχι σε φάση"αχ! το χω ανάγκη τρελλη να πιω"

----------


## dora-agxos

> χμ....μπορεί να πιω 4 φορές τη βδομάδα από 1-2 ποτηράκια κρασί μαζί με το βραδινό φαγητό......μπορεί να μην πιω και καθόλου επί μια βδομάδα....η ποσότητα εξαρτάται από την ψυχολογία μου....αν πχ μαλώσω με τον φίλο μου ή νιώσω άγχος μπορεί να πιώ μόνη μου σπίτι 1 λίτρο κρασί....


ενταξει εισαι ψιλο ορεστης μακρης..βασικα κ εγω πινω σε καταστασεις αγχους αλλα τετοια κατασταση δεν μου εχει δημιουργηθει..περιεργο παντως.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Άσχετο, λικέρ από κράνια έχετε δοκιμάσει? Είναι τέλειο :)

----------


## Remedy

> *ενδεικτικά του αλκοολισμού?*??? απλά με προβληματίζει και το γιατί αυτή η τραγική συμπεριφορά μου βγαίνει μονάχα απέναντί του.....και γιατί χρησιμοποιώ τους συγκεκριμένους χαρακτηρισμούς απέναντί του......


ναι, αυτο εννοω...
ψαξτο λιγο πιο σοβαρα με καποιον ειδικο.
δεν νομιζω το σημαντικο να ειναι αυτο που αναρωτιεσαι.
σημαντικο ειναι το ανεξελεγκτο, το επιθετικο και η αμνησια..

----------


## Remedy

> όχι...τίποτα....σπάνια δεν θα λεγα πως πίνω...μα όχι και σε καθημερινή βάση....και όχι σε φάση"αχ! το χω ανάγκη τρελλη να πιω"


θα μπορουσες να μην πιεις 2 μηνες χωρις να εχεις προβλημα?

----------


## erianna

> ναι, αυτο εννοω...
> ψαξτο λιγο πιο σοβαρα με καποιον ειδικο.
> δεν νομιζω το σημαντικο να ειναι αυτο που αναρωτιεσαι.
> σημαντικο ειναι το ανεξελεγκτο, το επιθετικο και η αμνησια..


εννοείται πως με προβληματίζει και το ανεξέλεγκτο-επιθετικό-αμνησία αλλά και το ότι όλα αυτά μου βγαίνουν σε εκείνον.....και πιο παλιά έπινα μα δεν έχω φερθεί ποτέ σε κανέναν έτσι (ούτε να χειροδικήσω όυτε να βρίσω)......σε ειδικό το χω στο μυαλό μου να πάω....ο φίλος μου ωστόσο θεωρεί πως καλό θα ταν να πάμε μαζί γιατί πιστεύει πως για όλη μου τη συμπεριφορά ίσως φταίει και εκείνος...ποια η γνώμη σου?

----------


## erianna

> θα μπορουσες να μην πιεις 2 μηνες χωρις να εχεις προβλημα?




χμμμμ...ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω......Στα πλαίσια της εξόσου πχ μαρέσει η φάση να πάω για ουζάκι-κρασάκι...αντίστοιχα με τη φάση πάω για φαγητό.....

----------


## Remedy

> εννοείται πως με προβληματίζει και το ανεξέλεγκτο-επιθετικό-αμνησία αλλά και το ότι όλα αυτά μου βγαίνουν σε εκείνον.....και πιο παλιά έπινα μα δεν έχω φερθεί ποτέ σε κανέναν έτσι (ούτε να χειροδικήσω όυτε να βρίσω)......σε ειδικό το χω στο μυαλό μου να πάω....ο φίλος μου ωστόσο θεωρεί πως καλό θα ταν να πάμε μαζί γιατί πιστεύει πως για όλη μου τη συμπεριφορά ίσως φταίει και εκείνος...ποια η γνώμη σου?


δεν νομιζω να φταιει εκεινος, εκτος αν εννοει οτι σε παροτρυνει να πινεις.
οσο για τα συμπτωματα, τα προβληματα με το αλκοολ, εχουν σταδια....
σε καποιο απο αυτα, εμφανιζεται επιθετικοτητα και αλλα ανεξελεγκτα.
οποτε ειτε μαζι ειτε χωρια, πηγαινε να το δεις το θεμα..

----------


## erianna

> δεν νομιζω να φταιει εκεινος, εκτος αν εννοει οτι σε παροτρεινει να πινεις.
> οσο για τα συμπτωματα, τα προβληματα με το αλκοολ, εχουν σταδια....
> σε καποιο απο αυτα, εμφανιζεται επιθετικοτητα και αλλα ανεξελεγκτα.
> οποτε ειτε μαζι ειτε χωρια, πηγαινε να το δεις το θεμα..



όχι επειδή με παροτρύνει...δεν τίθεται τέτοιο θέμα....επειδή θεωρεί πως υποσυνείδητα έχω κάποια προβλήματα μαζί του τα οποιία με κάνουν εκείνες τις ώρες να αντιδρώ έτσι απέναντί του....ναι....θα πάω σε ειδικό αν και τα οικονομικά μου τελευταία είναι....άστα να πάνε....

----------


## Remedy

> όχι επειδή με παροτρύνει...δεν τίθεται τέτοιο θέμα....επειδή θεωρεί πως υποσυνείδητα έχω κάποια προβλήματα μαζί του τα οποιία με κάνουν εκείνες τις ώρες να αντιδρώ έτσι απέναντί του....ναι....θα πάω σε ειδικό αν και τα οικονομικά μου τελευταία είναι....άστα να πάνε....


τα προβληματα και οι διαφωνιες δεν δικαιολογουν σε καμια περιπτωση βια, ξυλοδαρμους και κυριως αμνησια...
κατι συμβαινει με το ποτο.

----------


## erianna

το ξέρω......και ειδικά όταν σε γενικές γραμμμές θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου ως ένα πολύ ήρεμο και συζητήσιμο άτομο

----------


## msor

εριανα να σε ρωτησω κατι? αφου βλεπεις πως αυτο που σε ευχαριστει σε χαλαει, μπορεις να μην ξαναπιεις? πως σου φαινεται η ιδεα? αν η απαντηση ειναι οχι πρεπει να παψεις να ανησυχεις για τη βιαιη συμπεριφορα σου και να αρχισεις να σκεφτεσαι το θεμα του αλκοολισμου..

----------


## erianna

> εριανα να σε ρωτησω κατι? αφου βλεπεις πως αυτο που σε ευχαριστει σε χαλαει, μπορεις να μην ξαναπιεις? πως σου φαινεται η ιδεα? αν η απαντηση ειναι οχι πρεπει να παψεις να ανησυχεις για τη βιαιη συμπεριφορα σου και να αρχισεις να σκεφτεσαι το θεμα του αλκοολισμου..


δίκιο έχεις απλά το πάω και λίγο παραπέρα.......έπινα και πιο παλιά και ίσως συχνότερα αλλά και μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες από ότι καταναλώνω τώρα......αυτό που με απασχολεί είναι γιατί να μου βγαίνει με το αλκοόλ επιθετική συμοεριφορά, γιατί να παθαίνω αμνησίες και κυρίως γιατί όλα αυτά μονάχα απέναντι στον συγκεκριμένο άνθρωπο......

----------


## Remedy

> δίκιο έχεις απλά το πάω και λίγο παραπέρα.......έπινα και πιο παλιά και ίσως συχνότερα αλλά και μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες από ότι καταναλώνω τώρα......αυτό που με απασχολεί είναι γιατί να μου βγαίνει με το αλκοόλ επιθετική συμοεριφορά, γιατί να παθαίνω αμνησίες και κυρίως γιατί όλα αυτά μονάχα απέναντι στον συγκεκριμένο άνθρωπο......


γιατι εχεις μεγαλη τριβη μαζι του, γιατι ειναι μαζι σου οταν πινεις, γιατι ξερεις οτι θα το ανεχτει..
τι σημασια εχει το "γιατι αυτον"? σημασια εχει οτι φταιει σιγουρα το ποτο...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> δίκιο έχεις απλά το πάω και λίγο παραπέρα.......έπινα και πιο παλιά και ίσως συχνότερα αλλά και μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες από ότι καταναλώνω τώρα......αυτό που με απασχολεί είναι γιατί να μου βγαίνει με το αλκοόλ επιθετική συμοεριφορά, γιατί να παθαίνω αμνησίες και κυρίως γιατί όλα αυτά μονάχα απέναντι στον συγκεκριμένο άνθρωπο......


έτσι όμως είναι σα να βλέπεις το δέντρο και όχι το δάσος.
Αφού είσαι με αυτό τον ανθρωπο όταν πίνεις σε ποιον άλλο να σου βγει?
Το θέμα είναι αυτό που σου είπε και μσορ. 
Μη πίνεις, λύσε τα θέματα με τον σύντροφο σου, γιατί δεν μπορεί να τσακώνεσαι μαζί του χωρίς λόγο.

----------


## erianna

δεν φαντάζεστε πως είναι να είμαστε έξω με φίλους για φαγητό, να πίνω σε λογικά πλαίσια και να ξυπνάω την επόμενη μέρα με το άγχος μήπως και με έχει πιάσει πάλι "κρίση" και απλά δεν το θυμάμαι......μου λέτε μην ξαναπιέις...πόσο εύκολο είναι ρε γαμώτο όταν πλεόν έχουμε συνδιάσει τις περισσότερες κοινωνικές μας δραστηριότητες με αυτο???? και όταν λέω πίνω....δεν εννοώ τα πάντα όλα....ακόμη και σε λογικά πλαίσια (2-3 ποτηράκια κρασί την βδομάδα)

----------


## Deep purple

Το έχω ζήσει και εγώ, και μάλιστα στο ταξίδι του μέλιτος, χωρίς τη χειροδικία. Ενα βράδυ λοιπόν είχε πιει πολύ ο άντρας μου και άρχιζε να με βρίζει, να φωνάζει και τα σχετικά που έλεγες και συ. Το πρωί με είδε να κλαίω, και δεν θυμόταν τίποτα.

Το ίδιο έχω πάθει και εγώ, όταν έπινα. Ξυπνούσα την άλλη μέρα μέσα στον πανικό και στο άγχος με τη σκέψη "τι μαλακία έκανα χθες το βράδυ" και βεβαια δε θυμόμουν τίποτα. ¨Οπως επίσης, έχοντας πιει έχω περάσει ένα βράδυ κλαίγοντας για κάτι που δεν είχε συμβεί ποτέ, αλλά που εγώ νόμιζα ότι είχε συμβεί.

Συμπέρασμα; Ζήτησε βοήθεια (γιατί χρησιμοποιείς το αλκοόλ ως φάρμακο) και κόψτο κούκλα μου. Εγώ πάντως το έκοψα.

----------


## RockElCasbah

"Ξεκίνησα να πίνω αλκοόλ για να χαλαρώνω, να ξεχνιέμαι και να κοιμάμαι πιο εύκολα....Δεν μιλάω για τις τρελλές ποσότητες, αλλά άνετα έπινα 1μισι λίτρο κρασί μόνη μου...κατά βάση δλδ κρασί.....".

Για να πω κι εγώ το κάτι τις μου... και καλησπέρα σου. Είμαι λίγο "γκαπ - γκουπ', μη το πάρεις στραβά... :) ... λοιπόν, η ποσότητα είναι μεγάλη για άνθρωπο που απλά (?) θέλει να χαλαρώνει και να κοιμάται καλύτερα. Δίνω βάση στο "να ξεχνιέμαι". Από τί όμως;... μήπως από σκέψεις που τις κλείνεις στο μπαούλο της γιαγιάς όταν νιώθεις πως δε τα βγάζεις πέρα κι εν τω μεταξύ συσσωρεύονται;...

"πέρα από αυτό παίζει να με πιάσει και χωρίς να πιω πολύ.....εννοόντας 4-5 ποτήρια κρασί και έχοντας φάει καλά".

Μήπως μιλάμε για κάτι που ήδη έχει δημιουργηθεί και μάλλον χρειαζόταν το κατάλληλο ερέθισμα - αλκοόλ στην προκειμένη - για να εκραγεί ωσάν τον Βεζούβιο;... μεγάλη η χάρη του, λολ!... το τί ονομασία έχει δε με ενδιαφέρει και πολύ αλλά μάλλον προϋπήρχε της κατάχρησης. Θεωρώ πως κάνεις κατάχρηση παρεμπιπτόντως, χωρίς απαραίτητα να σε χαρακτηρίζω "αλκοολική"...

"τον νιωθεις ανετα και ξεσπας την επιθετικοτητα του ποτου σε καποιον που νιωθεις ανετα και υποσυνηδητα πιστευεις οτι θα τα ανεχεται επειδη σε αγαπαει....".

Με μια μικρή πλην σημαντική διαφωνία... η επιθετικότητα δεν είναι του... ποτού. Πόσο επιθετικό είναι ένα υγρό μέσα σε ένα ποτήρι;... από καθόλου έως καθόλου θα έλεγα. Η επιθετικότητα είναι δική της και βγαίνει στην επιφάνεια με το ποτό. Έλα ρε παιδιά που κατηγορούμε το κρασάκι τώρα!... ο οίνος είναι ευλογημένος, εμείς δε ξέρουμε να κάνουμε χρήση σωστή...

"απλά να διευκρινίσω πως δεν είμαι αλκοολική....δεν πίνω σε καθημερινή βάση.......".

Δε παίζει ρόλο αυτό. Αλλά βαριέμαι την ανάλυση να πω την αλήθεια. Προβληματική πότης είσαι σίγουρα. Πήγαινε κάνε ένα τεστ για να δεις σε ποιά κατηγορία ανήκεις. Ο "αλκοολικός" έχει 5 διαφορετικούς τύπους. Ίσως συγκλίνεις με κάποιον από αυτούς.

"αν πχ μαλώσω με τον φίλο μου ή νιώσω άγχος μπορεί να πιώ μόνη μου σπίτι 1 λίτρο κρασί....".

Κι αν μαλώσεις με κάποιον άλλο ή κάτι άλλο σου χαλάσει την ψυχολογία;... να υποθέσω πως όχι κι αν θέλεις μου λες.

"ενδεικτικά του αλκοολισμού???? απλά με προβληματίζει και το γιατί αυτή η τραγική συμπεριφορά μου βγαίνει μονάχα απέναντί του.....και γιατί χρησιμοποιώ τους συγκεκριμένους χαρακτηρισμούς απέναντί του......".

Η επιθετικότητα και η αμνησία μπορεί να έχουν να κάνουν με την κατάχρηση, αλλά επιμένω πως παίζουν άλλα από πίσω και εις βάθος. Όχι, δεν είναι όλοι οι αλκοολικοί επιθετικοί ή με εξασθενημένη μνήμη. Εγώ θυμάμαι μέχρι και τί χρώμα βρακί φορούσα το... Σάββατο της 15ης Δεκέμβρη του 1993 - λολ - καθώς και όλα τα κινητά και σταθερά τηλέφωνα απ' όξω... :) ... το λέω λίγο χιουμοριστικά, αλλά δεν ισχύει απόλυτα κάτι τέτοιο.

"και όχι σε φάση"αχ! το χω ανάγκη τρελλη να πιω".

Αυτή η φάση όπως λες, κάποια στιγμή περνά στο πίσω μέρος του τσερβέλου. Κι εκεί πείθουμε μεν - λογικά - τον εαυτό μας πως δεν είμαστε ρε παιδί μου σε τέτοια φάση, αλλά... συναισθηματικά το έχουμε πολύ περισσότερο ανάγκη απ' όσο θέλουμε να πιστεύουμε... εκεί έρχεται το "άλλα μου λεν τα μάτια σου, και άλλα η καρδιά σου"... :) ... έλλειψη συνεργασίας νόησης και συναισθήματος εν ολίγοις... :) ...

----------


## dora-agxos

ωραιος ο απο πανω μου...

----------


## Remedy

> ωραιος ο απο πανω μου...


ο απο πανω σου ειναι η αλομπαρ. παλια γνωστη μας.

----------


## erianna

> "Ξεκίνησα να πίνω αλκοόλ για να χαλαρώνω, να ξεχνιέμαι και να κοιμάμαι πιο εύκολα....Δεν μιλάω για τις τρελλές ποσότητες, αλλά άνετα έπινα 1μισι λίτρο κρασί μόνη μου...κατά βάση δλδ κρασί.....".
> 
> Για να πω κι εγώ το κάτι τις μου... και καλησπέρα σου. Είμαι λίγο "γκαπ - γκουπ', μη το πάρεις στραβά... :) ... λοιπόν, η ποσότητα είναι μεγάλη για άνθρωπο που απλά (?) θέλει να χαλαρώνει και να κοιμάται καλύτερα. Δίνω βάση στο "να ξεχνιέμαι". Από τί όμως;... *μήπως από σκέψεις που τις κλείνεις στο μπαούλο της γιαγιάς όταν νιώθεις πως δε τα βγάζεις πέρα κι εν τω μεταξύ συσσωρεύονται;...*
> 
> να ξεχαστώ από προσωπικά προβλήματα που με έτυχαν μαζεμένα τον τελευταίο χρόνο (καμία σχέση με τον φίλο μου). Λόγω άγχους είχα αυπνίες και ξεκίνησα να πίνω μπας και καταφέρω να κοιμηθώ...έτσι κατέληξα όποτε είμαι στρεσαρισμένη ή πιεσμένη ή στενοχωρημένη να καταφεύγω στο ποτό....
> 
> "πέρα από αυτό παίζει να με πιάσει και χωρίς να πιω πολύ.....εννοόντας 4-5 ποτήρια κρασί και έχοντας φάει καλά".
> 
> Μήπως μιλάμε για κάτι που ήδη έχει δημιουργηθεί και μάλλον χρειαζόταν το κατάλληλο ερέθισμα - αλκοόλ στην προκειμένη - για να εκραγεί ωσάν τον Βεζούβιο;... μεγάλη η χάρη του, λολ!... το τί ονομασία έχει δε με ενδιαφέρει και πολύ αλλά μάλλον προϋπήρχε της κατάχρησης. Θεωρώ πως κάνεις κατάχρηση παρεμπιπτόντως, χωρίς απαραίτητα να σε χαρακτηρίζω "αλκοολική"...
> ...



σε ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου!

----------


## dora-agxos

> ο απο πανω σου ειναι η αλομπαρ. παλια γνωστη μας.


ελα μωρε αστυνομε μπεκα εσυ..αμαν πια!! :P

----------


## RockElCasbah

"χμμμμ...ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω......Στα πλαίσια της εξόσου πχ μαρέσει η φάση να πάω για ουζάκι-κρασάκι...αντίστοιχα με τη φάση πάω για φαγητό.....".

Χμμ..., μάλλον έχω γνώμη. Δε μπορείς. Όχι για κανέναν άλλο λόγο - ότι δλδ αν το αποφασίσεις δε θα τα καταφέρεις - απλά επειδή θεωρώ πως πίνεις μεγάλες ποσότητες ήδη. Αν δοκιμάσεις να μη πιείς κάποιο διάστημα καθόλου, θα καταλάβεις και αν αντέχεις φυσικά. Εύχομαι να κάνω λάθος αλλά δε το βλέπω.

"οσο για τα συμπτωματα, τα προβληματα με το αλκοολ, εχουν σταδια....
σε καποιο απο αυτα, εμφανιζεται επιθετικοτητα και αλλα ανεξελεγκτα.".

Η οποία επιθετικότητα ξαναλέω δεν είναι του ποτού. Είναι του καταχραστή. Το αλκοόλ είναι το μέσο που την πυροδοτεί, όχι η αιτία.

"εριανα να σε ρωτησω κατι? αφου βλεπεις πως αυτο που σε ευχαριστει σε χαλαει, μπορεις να μην ξαναπιεις? πως σου φαινεται η ιδεα? αν η απαντηση ειναι οχι πρεπει να παψεις να ανησυχεις για τη βιαιη συμπεριφορα σου και να αρχισεις να σκεφτεσαι το θεμα του αλκοολισμου..".

msor και συμφωνούμε, και διαφωνούμε. Για να καταλάβει πως τη χαλάει το αλκοόλ, θα πρέπει να το συνειδητοποιήσει πρώτα. Κι αυτό θέλει πολύ δουλειά. Προς το παρόν έχει συνδέσει το όλο θέμα με το αλκοόλ, αλλά τα σώψυχά της παραμένουν ακατέργαστα. Επομένως, δε δίνω ούτε μία στο εκατομμύριο να σταματήσει να πίνει από αύριο αν δε καταφέρει να δει μέσα της. Στο δεύτερο σκέλος, θα έλεγα το αντίστροφο... θα πρέπει να ανησυχήσει οπωσδήποτε για τη συμπεριφορά της και όχι για το αλκοόλ σαν αλκοόλ. Το πιοτί είναι το μέσο ξαναλέω. Τα αίτια είναι μέσα της. Κι αν δεν ήταν το πιοτί, πίστεψέ με, θα ήταν κάτι άλλο που θα τα έβγαζε στη φόρα...

Αναρωτιέσαι και με το δίκιο σου. Έχω μια πιθανή απάντηση για το "γιατί" εκδηλώνεται όλο αυτό με τον συγκεκριμένο άνθρωπο, αλλά δε ξέρω αν χρειάζεται να την παραθέσω. Πάντως, θα έλεγα πως είναι κρίμα να πάρει μερίδιο στην ευθύνη. Η ευθύνη είναι δική σου. Αν θέλεις βέβαια να δικαιολογίσεις την κατάχρησή σου λόγω... κοινωνικού κατεστημένου, είναι το μόνο εύκολο. Αρκεί να βρεθεί κάποιος που θα σε κάνει να δεις πως μιλάμε για κατάχρηση Εριάννα και όχι για χρήση... :) ...

----------


## RockElCasbah

"ο απο πανω σου ειναι η αλομπαρ. παλια γνωστη μας.".

Άϊντε πάλι... και είναι τρομερά σημαντικό να... θυμούνται οι παλιότεροι ποιός/ά είναι ο/η από πάνω - κάτω και πλαγίως και να... μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι;... κοίτα να δεις. Εν τω μεταξύ, έχω αυτό το νικ τώρα και με αυτό θα γράφω για όσο θα γράψω. Ευχαριστώ έ;... :) ...

----------


## erianna

> "χμμμμ...ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω......Στα πλαίσια της εξόσου πχ μαρέσει η φάση να πάω για ουζάκι-κρασάκι...αντίστοιχα με τη φάση πάω για φαγητό.....".
> 
> Χμμ..., μάλλον έχω γνώμη. Δε μπορείς. Όχι για κανέναν άλλο λόγο - ότι δλδ αν το αποφασίσεις δε θα τα καταφέρεις - απλά επειδή θεωρώ πως πίνεις μεγάλες ποσότητες ήδη. Αν δοκιμάσεις να μη πιείς κάποιο διάστημα καθόλου, θα καταλάβεις και αν αντέχεις φυσικά. Εύχομαι να κάνω λάθος αλλά δε το βλέπω.
> 
> "οσο για τα συμπτωματα, τα προβληματα με το αλκοολ, εχουν σταδια....
> σε καποιο απο αυτα, εμφανιζεται επιθετικοτητα και αλλα ανεξελεγκτα.".
> 
> Η οποία επιθετικότητα ξαναλέω δεν είναι του ποτού. Είναι του καταχραστή. Το αλκοόλ είναι το μέσο που την πυροδοτεί, όχι η αιτία.
> 
> ...



προφανώς και είναι μονάχα δική μου....ίσα ίσα που ποτέ δεν υποποησα πως του αξίζει ή συμπεριφορά αυτή ή πως αυτός την προκαλεί.....θα με ενδιέφερε ωστόσο πολύ να μου εκφράσεις τη γνώμη σου αναφορικά με το γιατί στο συγκεκριμένο άτομο.....όσον αφορά στην αποψή σου για κατάχρηση , δίκιο έχεις.....βέβαια...πότε η χρήση ονομάζεται κατάχρηση? ποια είναι η διαχωριστική γραμμη? όταν θα πίνω και δεν θα με πιάνει κανενός είδους παράνοια? όταν θα πίνω απλά μια στο τόσο για την φάση?

----------


## RockElCasbah

Όταν θα ΞΕΡΕΙΣ για ποιό λόγο πίνεις... αλλά αφού βγεις από τη φάση που είσαι τώρα. Αν ένας ειδικός - κι εδώ θέλει ψάξιμο καλό για ειδικό με εμπειρία καταχρήσεων θα πρότεινα - σε χαρακτηρίσει "αλκοολική", ενδεχομένως να χρειαστεί να μη ξαναπιείς και ποτέ. Αυτό όμως δεν είναι σημαντικό πίστεψέ με. Σημαντικό είναι να βγουν στην επιφάνεια οι λόγοι που σε οδηγούν σε αυτή τη συμπεριφορά, κι ίσως - ίσως να βγουν και πράματα που ποτέ δε θεώρησες σημαντικά ή αρνητικά. Για το πρώτο σκέλος, λέω να εκφράσω την απάντησή μου στο "γιατί" σου με προσωπικό μήνυμα... :) ...

----------


## erianna

> Όταν θα ΞΕΡΕΙΣ για ποιό λόγο πίνεις... αλλά αφού βγεις από τη φάση που είσαι τώρα. Αν ένας ειδικός - κι εδώ θέλει ψάξιμο καλό για ειδικό με εμπειρία καταχρήσεων θα πρότεινα - σε χαρακτηρίσει "αλκοολική", ενδεχομένως να χρειαστεί να μη ξαναπιείς και ποτέ. Αυτό όμως δεν είναι σημαντικό πίστεψέ με. Σημαντικό είναι να βγουν στην επιφάνεια οι λόγοι που σε οδηγούν σε αυτή τη συμπεριφορά, κι ίσως - ίσως να βγουν και πράματα που ποτέ δε θεώρησες σημαντικά ή αρνητικά. Για το πρώτο σκέλος, λέω να εκφράσω την απάντησή μου στο "γιατί" σου με προσωπικό μήνυμα... :) ...


:) σε παρακαλώ εφόσον έχεις χρόνο και διάθεση κάντο......εξαρχής γιαυτό έγραψα το πρόβλημά μου.....αν θεωρούσα πως οκ..απλα πίνω και φέρομαι έτσι θα βλεπα τι θα κανα με το αλκοολ...απλά ξέρω πως δεν παίζει το αλκοολ να να με κάνει να φέρομαι έτσι.....

----------


## Remedy

> "ο απο πανω σου ειναι η αλομπαρ. παλια γνωστη μας.".
> 
> Άϊντε πάλι... και είναι τρομερά σημαντικό να... θυμούνται οι παλιότεροι ποιός/ά είναι ο/η από πάνω - κάτω και πλαγίως και να... μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι;... κοίτα να δεις. Εν τω μεταξύ, έχω αυτό το νικ τώρα και με αυτό θα γράφω για όσο θα γράψω. Ευχαριστώ έ;... :) ...


να γραψεις με οποιο θελεις εφοσον το επιτρεπει η διαχειριση.
εγω μπορω ομως να ενημερωσω μελος που ηδη σε ξερει, οτι εισαι παλιο μελος , ε?
ευχαριστω...

----------


## RockElCasbah

Γιατί;... έχουν τα μέλη καούρα να μάθουν ή σου έδωσα εγώ το δικαίωμα;... είναι που κύλαγε ωραία το θεματάκι αλλά δε πρέπει να λείπει και ο Αρτέμης Μάτσας από μέσα... λολ και καληνύχτα σας. Εριάννα αυτά και μόλις ξαναβρώ χρόνο ίσως μπορέσω να σου πω κάτι παραπάνω... :) ...

----------


## keep_walking

Καλο ειναι μιας και εχεις εντοπισει οτι εχεις τετοια συμπεριφορα με το αλκοολ να το κοψεις μαχαιρι.

Τωρα εαν αναρωτιεσαι γιατι βγαινει επιθετικοτητα στο συγκεκριμενο ατομο ειναι μαλλον επειδη ειναι οικειο σου προσωπο και παιρνεις το θαρος να το κανεις.

Δεν ειναι το ιδιο να εισαι με ενα αγνωστο και να αρχισεις να εισαι επιθετικη...εκει φυλας τα ρουχα σου και εισαι συγκρατημενη.

Μπορουμε να ειμαστε πιο αποτομοι με γονεις και αλλους που πραγματικα μετρανε για μας...εκ του ασφαλους και του οικειου κατα καποιο τροπο , το ιδιο και αυτοι απεναντι μας.

----------


## dora-agxos

παντως εκ πειρας συμφωνω με αλομπαρ,αλλα θα πω το εξης..οτι δεν ειναι αναγκη να εχεις ενα κακο εσωτερικο υποβαθρο η ενα ψυχολογικο προβλημα για να σου βγαλει εναν κακο εαυτο το αλκοολ..
μπορει να εισαι ο πιο φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος στον κοσμο αλλα πινοντας συνεχεια να γινεις ενα κτηνος..μιλαμε για καταχρηση παντα ετσι?
ειναι μια ψυχοτροπος ουσια οπως και να το κανουμε.

----------


## erianna

> Καλο ειναι μιας και εχεις εντοπισει οτι εχεις τετοια συμπεριφορα με το αλκοολ να το κοψεις μαχαιρι.
> 
> Τωρα εαν αναρωτιεσαι γιατι βγαινει επιθετικοτητα στο συγκεκριμενο ατομο ειναι μαλλον επειδη ειναι οικειο σου προσωπο και παιρνεις το θαρος να το κανεις.
> 
> Δεν ειναι το ιδιο να εισαι με ενα αγνωστο και να αρχισεις να εισαι επιθετικη...εκει φυλας τα ρουχα σου και εισαι συγκρατημενη.
> 
> Μπορουμε να ειμαστε πιο αποτομοι με γονεις και αλλους που πραγματικα μετρανε για μας...εκ του ασφαλους και του οικειου κατα καποιο τροπο , το ιδιο και αυτοι απεναντι μας.




κάτι ωστόσο μου λέει πως δεν είναι το αλκοόλ το πρόβλημά μου.....μέσω του αλκοόλ το εκφράζω.....

----------


## Remedy

> κάτι ωστόσο μου λέει πως δεν είναι το αλκοόλ το πρόβλημά μου.....μέσω του αλκοόλ το εκφράζω.....


εμενα κατι μου λεει, οτι ειναι...

----------


## erianna

> εμενα κατι μου λεει, οτι ειναι...




ίσως.....μακάρι πάντως να είναι τόσο "απλό"....

----------


## erianna

> Γιατί;... έχουν τα μέλη καούρα να μάθουν ή σου έδωσα εγώ το δικαίωμα;... είναι που κύλαγε ωραία το θεματάκι αλλά δε πρέπει να λείπει και ο Αρτέμης Μάτσας από μέσα... λολ και καληνύχτα σας. Εριάννα αυτά και μόλις ξαναβρώ χρόνο ίσως μπορέσω να σου πω κάτι παραπάνω... :) ...



:) ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Remedy

> Γιατί;... έ*χουν τα μέλη καούρα να μάθουν ή σου έδωσα εγώ το δικαίωμα;...* είναι που κύλαγε ωραία το θεματάκι αλλά δε πρέπει να λείπει και ο Αρτέμης Μάτσας από μέσα... λολ και καληνύχτα σας. Εριάννα αυτά και μόλις ξαναβρώ χρόνο ίσως μπορέσω να σου πω κάτι παραπάνω... :) ...


νναι, ακριβως αυτα τα δυο.
*τα μελη εχουν δικαιωμα να ξερουν* αν με αυτον που μιλανε σημερα μιλουσαν και χθες αλλα με αλλο προφιλακι (μιας και υποτιθεται οτι απαγορευεται κιολας) κι *εδωσες εσυ το δικαιωμα* λεγοντας στο μελος που σε ρωτησε, οτι οντως εισαι η αλομπαρ.

κι αλλα θεματακια κυλουσαν μια χαρα, αλλα εμφανιζοταν ξαφνικα ο βασιλακης καιλας....

τωρα που απαντησα στις αποριες σου, θα μου πεις κι εσυ γιατι αλλαζεις συνεχως προφιλ, μπαινεις παριστανοντας την περαστικη κι οταν αποκαλυπτεται η ταυτοτητα σου, μας την λες κι απο πανω?

----------


## erianna

> νναι, ακριβως αυτα τα δυο.
> τα μελη εχουν δικαιωμα να ξερουν αν με αυτον που μιλανε σημερα μιλουσαν και χθες αλλα με αλλο προφιλακι (μιας και υποτιθεται οτι απαγορευεται κιολας) κι εδωσες εσυ το δικαιωμα λεγοντας στο μελος που σε ρωτησε, οτι οντως εισαι η αλομπαρ.
> τωρα που απαντησα στις αποριες σου, θα μου πεις κι εσυ γιατι αλλαζεις συνεχως προφιλ, μπαινεις παριστανοντας την περαστικη κι οταν αποκαλυπτεται η ταυτοτητα σου, μας την λες κι απο πανω?


και κάπου εδώ η άσχετη με όλη φάση και το πως λειτουργεί το forum ρωτάει ....πώς καταλαβαίνετε πως κάποιος ήταν παλιό μέλος και μπαίνει τώρα με άλλο προφιλ? και επίσης, γιατί αυτό είναι κατακριτέο?

----------


## Remedy

> και κάπου εδώ η άσχετη με όλη φάση και το πως λειτουργεί το forum ρωτάει ....πώς καταλαβαίνετε πως κάποιος ήταν παλιό μέλος και μπαίνει τώρα με άλλο προφιλ? και επίσης, γιατί αυτό είναι κατακριτέο?


δεν το καταλαβαινουμε παντα.
μονο οτα φερεται χαρακτηριστικα...
δεν ειναι κατακριτεο απλα. ειναι κανονισμος στο φορουμ,οτι δεν επιτρεπονται τα πολλαπλα προφιλ.
φανταζομαι για να αποφευγεται η εξαπατηση των μελων...
πχ. πολλα μελη εχουν απομακρυνθει σαν ανεπιθυμητα. επομενως δεν μπορουν να συμμετεχουν ουτε με αλλο νικ..
αν καποιος θελει αλλαγη ονοματος, μπορει να το κανει σε συνεννοηση με την διαχειριση.
το να παριστανει το νεο μελος, τι μπορει να εξυπηρετει?

----------


## erianna

> δεν το καταλαβαινουμε παντα.
> μονο οτα φερεται χαρακτηριστικα...
> δεν ειναι κατακριτεο απλα. ειναι κανονισμος στο φορουμ,οτι δεν επιτρεπονται τα πολλαπλα προφιλ.
> φανταζομαι για να αποφευγεται η εξαπατηση των μελων...
> αν καποιος θελει αλλαγη ονοματος, μπορει να το κανει σε συνεννοηση με την διαχειριση.
> το να παριστανει το νεο μελος, τι μπορει να εξυπηρετει?



ίσως απλά το ότι έχει αλλάξει η κατάσταση του? ότι έχει μετανοιώσει για πράγματα που έχει πει? ότι η διαχείρηση δεν έχει ασχοληθεί να το αλλάξει - διαγράψει το προφιλ? δεν ξέρω....

----------


## Remedy

> ίσως απλά το ότι έχει αλλάξει η κατάσταση του? ότι έχει μετανοιώσει για πράγματα που έχει πει? ότι η διαχείρηση δεν έχει ασχοληθεί να το αλλάξει - διαγράψει το προφιλ? δεν ξέρω....


υπαρχουν πολλες διαφορετικες περιπτωσεις ερ.
αυτες που ανεφερες κι αλλες ακομη.
αλλα οταν δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα, ουτε η δευτερη, ουτε η τριτη, νομιζω τα μελη εχουν το δικαιωμα να ξερουν οτι μιλανε με παλιο γνωστο...

----------


## erianna

> υπαρχουν πολλες διαφορετικες περιπτωσεις ερ.
> αυτες που ανεφερες κι αλλες ακομη.
> αλλα οταν δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα, ουτε η δευτερη, ουτε η τριτη, νομιζω τα μελη εχουν το δικαιωμα να ξερουν οτι μιλανε με παλιο γνωστο...



οκ.....thanks

----------


## Θεοφανία

...και να συμπληρώσω πως το συγκεκριμένο μέλος έχει ουκ ολίγες φορές επιτεθεί σε αυτό το χώρο, γράφοντας άπειρα μηνύματα ζητώντας από τη διαχέιριση να διαγράψει το νικ του.
Το νικ διαγράφηκε, το μέλος παραμένει κάθε φορά και με νέο νικ.

----------


## erianna

> ...και να συμπληρώσω πως το συγκεκριμένο μέλος έχει ουκ ολίγες φορές επιτεθεί σε αυτό το χώρο, γράφοντας άπειρα μηνύματα ζητώντας από τη διαχέιριση να διαγράψει το νικ του.
> Το νικ διαγράφηκε, το μέλος παραμένει κάθε φορά και με νέο νικ.


 
το εν λόγω μέλος "ακούγεται" άτομο σοβαρό με άποψη που δεν μπαίνει εδώ απλά για να περάσει την ώρα του και να δουλέψει κόσμο....όσο μπορώ να έχω άποψη τουλάχιστον επαυτού...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> το εν λόγω μέλος "ακούγεται" άτομο σοβαρό με άποψη που δεν μπαίνει εδώ απλά για να περάσει την ώρα του και να δουλέψει κόσμο....όσο μπορώ να έχω άποψη τουλάχιστον επαυτού...


είδες πουθενά να γράφω πως το "εν λόγω μέλος" δεν έχει άποψη?
Αυτό που είπα είναι πως το "εν λόγω μέλος" μας έπρηζε μια εποχή πως θελει να φύγει και ο χώρος είναι λίγος γι αυτό και επανέρχεται με άλλα νικ. Αυτό για μένα είναι δειλία.
Προσωπικά, αν έλεγε, "οκ παιδιά σόρι, έκανα λάθος, θέλω να επιστρέψω", να είσαι σίγουρη πως κανείς δεν θ ασχολούνταν τώρα.

----------


## magesticalazier

ποιος ρε????

----------


## RockElCasbah

"νναι, ακριβως αυτα τα δυο.
τα μελη εχουν δικαιωμα να ξερουν αν με αυτον που μιλανε σημερα μιλουσαν και χθες αλλα με αλλο προφιλακι (μιας και υποτιθεται οτι απαγορευεται κιολας) κι εδωσες εσυ το δικαιωμα λεγοντας στο μελος που σε ρωτησε, οτι οντως εισαι η αλομπαρ.

κι αλλα θεματακια κυλουσαν μια χαρα, αλλα εμφανιζοταν ξαφνικα ο βασιλακης καιλας....

τωρα που απαντησα στις αποριες σου, θα μου πεις κι εσυ γιατι αλλαζεις συνεχως προφιλ, μπαινεις παριστανοντας την περαστικη κι οταν αποκαλυπτεται η ταυτοτητα σου, μας την λες κι απο πανω?".

Καλημέρα. Αλίμονο, εφόσον απαντάς πάντα εσύ με πλήρη γνώση για λογαριασμό των πολλών, τί έχουν δικαίωμα να ξέρουν ή να μη ξέρουν τα μέλη, ποιός να μπορέσει να τα βγάλει πέρα μαζί σου, λολ!... υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι εδώ μέσα, ο καθένας με τα προβλήματά του. Κι όπως έγραφα και παλιότερα, "ψυχικώς ασθενείς" είμαστε όλοι μας ανεξαιρέτως. Υγιής και πλήρως λειτουργικός δεν υπάρχει. Σέβομαι βέβαια την ανάγκη σου να είσαι πάντα υγιέστερη απ' τους άλλους και - φυσικά, λολ! - να θέλεις να έχεις την τελευταία κουβέντα, την πιο καλή, σωστή και... υποστηρικτική για τους άλλους απ' τους οποίους είσαι... καλύτερη. Αφού λοιπόν θέλεις να πιστεύεις - και επαναλαμβάνω - θέλοντας πάντα να μιλάς στον πληθυντικό εκφράζοντας με το "έτσι θέλω" τη γνώμη των πολλών, πως ο καθένας εδώ με τον γολγοθά του έχει καούρα να ξέρει ντε και καλά αν το μέλος που του απαντάει, είχε άλλα νικ παλιότερα... εγώ πάω πάσο. Για μένα ο χώρος θα ήταν καλύτερος και πιο ανθρώπινος αν δινόταν σημασία στο τί λέει κάποιος, και όχι στο ποιός/ά είναι. Αλλά με τις τάσεις "ντεντεκτιβισμού" που σε διακρίνουν και καθώς παραμονεύεις ποιός μπαίνει, γιατί μπαίνει και τί θέλει... είναι λίγο δύσκολο μάλλον για σένα να κοιτάς την ουσία και μόνον των γραπτών. Σέβομαι την εξουσιομανία σου τέλος πάντων, οκ από μένα... πού τον θυμήθηκες τον Βασιλάκη;... "Ο λουστράκος" χμμ... άφησε εποχή ο άτιμος!... :) ...
Τί άλλο;... να σου απαντήσω;... γιατί θέλεις τόσο πολύ να ξέρεις γιατί ξαναμπαίνω με άλλο νικ;... και γιατί να σου δώσω αναφορά;... θα κοιμηθεί κανένας το βράδυ με τον καημό γιατί εγώ δεν εξήγησα σε σένα τους λόγους;... φαντάζομαι πως τους απασχολούν σοβαρότερα πράματα. Απάντησα ήδη παραπάνω. Κι όσοι στέκονται στα γραπτά, δε νομίζω να έχουν καούρες για τα παρασκηνιακά. Και πολύ καλά κάνουν. Εκτός αν την Εριάννα και κάθε Εριάννα, την ενδιέφερε - την αναφέρω επειδή τοποθετήθηκα πρόσφατα στο θέμα της - πόσα νικ είχα πριν, αν είμαι άσχημη ή όμορφη και τί νούμερο σουτιέν μπορεί να φοράω... Εριάννα, αν δε μπορέσεις να κοιμηθείς το βράδυ, πιες λίγο τήλιο, λολ!... λοιπόν Ρέμεντυ έχω εμμονή. Την παλεύω... εσύ με τη δική σου πώς τα πας;... ά. κι αν υπάρχει "Ladies night" όπως παλιά στις ντισκοτέκ, να μπαίνουμε αι γυναίκαι τουλάχιστον για να γράφουμε όταν θέλουμε, σε όποιον θέλουμε, και αυτό που θεωρούμε ότι έχει να προσφέρει κάτι για να το πούμε... ευχαριστώ, με τις υγείες μου... :) ...

----------


## Remedy

> .......
> Καλημέρα. Αλίμονο, εφόσον απαντάς πάντα εσύ με πλήρη γνώση για λογαριασμό των πολλών, τί έχουν δικαίωμα να ξέρουν ή να μη ξέρουν τα μέλη, ποιός να μπορέσει να τα βγάλει πέρα μαζί σου, λολ!... υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι εδώ μέσα, ο καθένας με τα προβλήματά του. Κι όπως έγραφα και παλιότερα, "ψυχικώς ασθενείς" είμαστε όλοι μας ανεξαιρέτως. Υγιής και πλήρως λειτουργικός δεν υπάρχει. Σέβομαι βέβαια την ανάγκη σου να είσαι πάντα υγιέστερη απ' τους άλλους και - φυσικά, λολ! - να θέλεις να έχεις την τελευταία κουβέντα, την πιο καλή, σωστή και... υποστηρικτική για τους άλλους απ' τους οποίους είσαι... καλύτερη. Αφού λοιπόν θέλεις να πιστεύεις - και επαναλαμβάνω - θέλοντας πάντα να μιλάς στον πληθυντικό εκφράζοντας με το "έτσι θέλω" τη γνώμη των πολλών, πως ο καθένας εδώ με τον γολγοθά του έχει καούρα να ξέρει ντε και καλά αν το μέλος που του απαντάει, είχε άλλα νικ παλιότερα... εγώ πάω πάσο. Για μένα ο χώρος θα ήταν καλύτερος και πιο ανθρώπινος αν δινόταν σημασία στο τί λέει κάποιος, και όχι στο ποιός/ά είναι. Αλλά με τις τάσεις "ντεντεκτιβισμού" που σε διακρίνουν και καθώς παραμονεύεις ποιός μπαίνει, γιατί μπαίνει και τί θέλει... είναι λίγο δύσκολο μάλλον για σένα να κοιτάς την ουσία και μόνον των γραπτών. Σέβομαι την εξουσιομανία σου τέλος πάντων, οκ από μένα... πού τον θυμήθηκες τον Βασιλάκη;... "Ο λουστράκος" χμμ... άφησε εποχή ο άτιμος!... :) ...
> Τί άλλο;... να σου απαντήσω;... γιατί θέλεις τόσο πολύ να ξέρεις γιατί ξαναμπαίνω με άλλο νικ;... και γιατί να σου δώσω αναφορά;... θα κοιμηθεί κανένας το βράδυ με τον καημό γιατί εγώ δεν εξήγησα σε σένα τους λόγους;... φαντάζομαι πως τους απασχολούν σοβαρότερα πράματα. Απάντησα ήδη παραπάνω. Κι όσοι στέκονται στα γραπτά, δε νομίζω να έχουν καούρες για τα παρασκηνιακά. Και πολύ καλά κάνουν. Εκτός αν την Εριάννα και κάθε Εριάννα, την ενδιέφερε - την αναφέρω επειδή τοποθετήθηκα πρόσφατα στο θέμα της - πόσα νικ είχα πριν, αν είμαι άσχημη ή όμορφη και τί νούμερο σουτιέν μπορεί να φοράω... Εριάννα, αν δε μπορέσεις να κοιμηθείς το βράδυ, πιες λίγο τήλιο, λολ!... λοιπόν Ρέμεντυ έχω εμμονή. Την παλεύω... εσύ με τη δική σου πώς τα πας;... ά. κι αν υπάρχει "Ladies night" όπως παλιά στις ντισκοτέκ, να μπαίνουμε αι γυναίκαι τουλάχιστον για να γράφουμε όταν θέλουμε, σε όποιον θέλουμε, και αυτό που θεωρούμε ότι έχει να προσφέρει κάτι για να το πούμε... ευχαριστώ, με τις υγείες μου... :) ...


αναμενομενο να μιλας χωρις να απαντας, το συνηθιζεις :)
το οτι θεωρω τον εαυτο μου καλυτερο και υγιεστερο των αλλων δεν το εχω πει ποτε, προφανως ειναι καποια δικια σου ανησυχια/φοβος. εγω δεν εχω τετοια σκασιλα.
ο πληθυντικος και ειδικα το "μας την λες απο πανω" αφορα απλουστατα το γεγονος οτι την λες σε πολλους, δεν εχω το μονοπωλειο στις επιθεσεις σου...
κατα τα αλλα, οσο και να μην μιλας για την ταμπακερα, 

το γεγονος οτι αφου μας ελεγες ποσο ασχημα περνας εδω,* απαιτουσες να σε διαγραψουν* γιατι για καποιον λογο δεν εβρισκες μονη σου την πορτα και στην συνεχεια εμπαινες σαν "αλλη" με αγνωστα προφιλ, παραμενει.

οπως και το γεγονος οτι τα πολλαπλα προφιλ δεν επιτρεπονται.
οποτε οσο επιδιδεσαι στο σπορ, ασφαλως και θα ενημερωνω τους υπολοιπους οτι εισαι εσυ, εφοσον το ξερω.

ααααυτααααα
μιαν ομορφην ημεραν να εχομεν!

----------


## RockElCasbah

"μπαινεις παριστανοντας την περαστικη κι οταν αποκαλυπτεται η ταυτοτητα σου, μας την λες κι απο πανω?".

Πάλι πληθυντικός βρε;... και επαναλαμβάνω... ποιά είσαι εσύ δλδ που οφείλω και είμαι... υποχρεωμένη - ώ ναι! - να σου... αποδείξω αν είμαι όντως περαστική ή αν παρακολουθώ νύχτα - μέρα ωσάν εμμονική το φόρουμ τούτο;... κάλεσε την Ιντερπόλ βρε Ρέμεντυ ή κάνε μου αναφορά στη διαχείριση επειδή θεωρώ αστείο το να κάτσω και να απαντήσω στις ερωτήσεις σου. Αλίμονο...

"δεν ειναι κατακριτεο απλα. ειναι κανονισμος στο φορουμ,οτι δεν επιτρεπονται τα πολλαπλα προφιλ.".

... πού και να ήταν "κατακριτέο" με τί ύφος θα έγραφες δηλαδή... λολ!... "πολλαπλά" λέγονται τα ταυτόχρονα σε ύπαρξη προφίλ, εκτός αν κάνω λάθος. Τέλος πάντων, ζήτα να απομακρυνθώ ως "ανεπιθύμητη". Μη κολλάς...

"το να παριστανει το νεο μελος, τι μπορει να εξυπηρετει?".

Σωστά. Είμαι νέο νικ, άρα νέο μέλος. Κι όταν θέλει κάποιος να παραστήσει κάτι άλλο από αυτό που είναι, γράφει ή έστω προσπαθεί να γράψει σε άλλο ύφος και στυλ. Δε ξέρεις, μπορεί να το δοκιμάσω κι εγώ να γράψω διαφορετικά στο... επόμενο νικ μου... :) ...

"ίσως απλά το ότι έχει αλλάξει η κατάσταση του? ότι έχει μετανοιώσει για πράγματα που έχει πει? ότι η διαχείρηση δεν έχει ασχοληθεί να το αλλάξει - διαγράψει το προφιλ? δεν ξέρω....".

Σε σένα απαντώ... :)... ναι, έχει αλλάξει πολύ και η ζωή και γενικά η εσώτερη κατάστασή μου. Όχι, δεν έχω μετανιώσει για τίποτα απ' όσα έχω πει σε ένα ανοιχτό και δημόσιο φόρουμ. Με διέγραψαν μία και μοναδική φορά όταν ηθελημένα παρέβην τους κανόνες λειτουργίας. Τις άλλες ζήτησα εγώ τη διαγραφή μου. Μέχρι εκεί. Δε με απασχολεί πιότερο το θέμα για να ασχοληθώ ή να θεωρήσω σημαντικό να σου πω κάτι άλλο.

"...και να συμπληρώσω πως το συγκεκριμένο μέλος έχει ουκ ολίγες φορές επιτεθεί σε αυτό το χώρο".

Μπράβο Θεοφανία!... τώρα με έβαλες στη θέση μου... έτσι, να κρατάτε τις ισορροπίες εδώ μέσα... και ναι, δεν είσαι ο άνθρωπος που θα κάνεις αυτοκριτική ή που θα δώσω βάση για το πως ερμηνεύεις τις έννοιες... απορώ πώς σου ξέφυγε προχθές κι έγραψες πως πολλές φορές έχεις συμφωνήσει με πράματα που έχω γράψει... αφού εσείς οι δύο τα λέτε πάντα καλύτερα και ορθότερα από όλους βρε... άσε που δεν είστε ποτέ επιθετικές, εριστικές ή κάτι άλλο... εύγε σου, και εις ανώτερα βρε!... :) ...

"Αυτό που είπα είναι πως το "εν λόγω μέλος" μας έπρηζε μια εποχή πως θελει να φύγει και ο χώρος είναι λίγος γι αυτό και επανέρχεται με άλλα νικ. Αυτό για μένα είναι δειλία.
Προσωπικά, αν έλεγε, "οκ παιδιά σόρι, έκανα λάθος, θέλω να επιστρέψω", να είσαι σίγουρη πως κανείς δεν θ ασχολούνταν τώρα.".

... αφού τα λες εσύ, έτσι είναι... άλλωστε θα δώσω βάση στο πώς ερμηνεύεις ΚΑΙ τη "δειλία"... ακριβώς όπως έδωσα και πιο πάνω στην ερμηνεία σου για την "επιθετικότητα"... ζητώ και συγγνώμη κιόλας... μακάρι να βελτιωθώ κι εγώ η έρμη και κάποια μέρα να μην έχω τέτοια χαρακτηριστικά σαν αυτά που ανέφερες. Εσείς δε τα έχετε και θα ήθελα κι εγώ να σας πλησιάσω... και πάλι εύγε. Εκτός από αυτά τα "ποταπά" μου γνωρίσματα, ευτυχώς υπάρχουν και πολλά γραπτά που είχανε ουσία. Όχι για σας βέβαια, εσείς γνωρίζετε πάντα περισσότερα και από έγκυρες πηγές... νά 'σαι καλά Θεοφανία μου που με επαναφέρεις εις την τάξη... :) ...
(... έχω και εμμονή με τις φατσούλες εκτός από αυτήν με τις τελίτσες... λολ!...).

Και να τελειώσω επανερχόμενη στο θέμα με κάτι που έγραψες εσύ Δώρα... 
"μπορει να εισαι ο πιο φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος στον κοσμο αλλα πινοντας συνεχεια να γινεις ενα κτηνος..μιλαμε για καταχρηση παντα ετσι?".

... όπως μπορεί να είσαι ένας πολύ καλός και συγκροτημένος χαρακτήρας, οπότε όσο και να πιείς, να μη βγάλεις ποτέ κανένα "κτήνος" από μέσα σου. Ναι, υπάρχει κι αυτό και το έχω δει... 

Καλημέρα σας και καλό μεσημέρι. Αγαπητές κυρίες δε θα απαντήσω σε όποια λεγόμενά σας. Απλά δε θέλετε να με αφήσετε να απαντώ πάνω στα γραπτά, όπως κάνετε και σε άλλους. Εσείς ξέρετε και το σέβομαι αφού το έχετε ανάγκη. Και θα συνεχίσω για όσο συνεχίσω, μόνο επί της ουσίας πλέον. Νά 'στε καλά!

----------


## Remedy

> αναμενομενο να μιλας χωρις να απαντας, το συνηθιζεις :)
> το οτι θεωρω τον εαυτο μου καλυτερο και υγιεστερο των αλλων δεν το εχω πει ποτε, προφανως ειναι καποια δικια σου ανησυχια/φοβος. εγω δεν εχω τετοια σκασιλα.
> ο πληθυντικος και ειδικα το "μας την λες απο πανω" αφορα απλουστατα το γεγονος οτι την λες σε πολλους, δεν εχω το μονοπωλειο στις επιθεσεις σου...
> κατα τα αλλα, οσο και να μην μιλας για την ταμπακερα, 
> 
> το γεγονος οτι αφου μας ελεγες ποσο ασχημα περνας εδω,* απαιτουσες να σε διαγραψουν* γιατι για καποιον λογο δεν εβρισκες μονη σου την πορτα και στην συνεχεια εμπαινες σαν "αλλη" με αγνωστα προφιλ, παραμενει.
> 
> οπως και το γεγονος οτι τα πολλαπλα προφιλ δεν επιτρεπονται.
> οποτε οσο επιδιδεσαι στο σπορ, ασφαλως και θα ενημερωνω τους υπολοιπους οτι εισαι εσυ, εφοσον το ξερω.
> ...


οπως βλεπεις εχω απαντησει ηδη σε οσα κανεις πως δεν καταλαβες,
(πιο πολυ την "αλλη" δεν θα μπορουσες να την κανεις αλομπαρ, γιατι δεν μπορεις να κανεις και κουοτ :) )
καλημερα :)

----------


## Θεοφανία

..μπλα..μπλα...μπλα...ατελείωτ α κατεβατά και ζουμί τίποτα.
Ενα είναι το θέμα άλομπαρ: εκεί που φτύνουμε δεν γλύφουμε.
Εσύ γλύφεις δια της εμεσης οδού και αυτό συζητάμε.
Να έχεις θάρρος και να ζητάς καμιά συγνώμη που και που. 
Δεν έβλαψε κανέναν.

----------

